# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  التفكير قبل النوم.. خطير جداً..

## شمعة امل

مرحلة التفكير قبل النوم من أخطر الوسائل السلبية على الإنسان : 



لذااا ... راقب نوع تفكيرك قبل النوم .. 

هذا موضوع مهم جداً جداً لحياة الأشخاص النفسية 

وبالذات التفكير قبل النوم وبعد الإفاقة في الصباح 

ومهم جداً معرفة.. هل يستحوذ على الشخص التفكير الإيجابي 

أم السلبي ؟؟؟ 

لسبب قوي جداً جداً وخطير.... 

لأن الأحساس بالإحباط أو الاكتئاب أو عدم القدرة على مواصلة 

أي عمل أو دراسة بحماس ... 

سببه هو البرمجة الذاتية الداخلية في عقل الإنسان اللاوعي 

نتيجة ما أختزنه من الماضي أما سلبياً أو إيجابيا.. 

وقوة البرمجة الايجابية والسلبية نسبية من شخص إلى آخر 

بحسب ظروف الإنسان وشخصيته وبرامجه العقلية 

فمجرد فهم الأفكار السلبية وأسبابها " موقف مؤلم , 

تربية خاطئة ، ضغوط نفسية من العمل " وغيرها 

من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى : 

1ـ توتر في بادىء الامر 

2 ـ ومن ثم التفكير الدائم بالموقف المؤلم 

3ـ أستحضاره ليلا ومن ثم أشغال العقل اللأواعي إلى الصباح 

" بالرغم من أن الإنسان نائم ولكن عقله لاينام بل مشغول بالموقف الماضي " 

4ـ ثم الوصول إلى الخوف والرهاب الأجتماعي .. 

5ـ ثم الوصول إلى عيادة الطبيب النفسي 

وهذا كله فقط بسب البرمجة الذاتية السلبية .. 

6ـ فيجب فقط القضاء على مجرد التفكير السلبي 

وأبداله بالتفكير الأيجابي بالطريقيتين الراائعة.. 


الطريقة الأولى : 

هو التفكير بالاهداف المستقبلية 

الجميلة كالتالي : 

1ـ كتابة الأهداف الرائعة التي تود تحقيقها " 

أهم هدف في حياتك " أكتبه أسمك في ذيل الورقة وهدفك في أعلى الصفحة ..تجد 

أن المسافة قريبة جداً 

3 ـ التخيل بإن الهدف قد تحقق بكل ألوانه وأحجامه .. 

ومصاحبة المشاعر الرائعة وكإنها تحققت بالفعل .. 

وتنفس بطريقة عميقة جداً و إملاء الرئتين بالأكسجين المجاني ... 

4ـ من ثم سيكون رائع بأن تخلد للنوم وآخر تفكيرك هو 

النجاح في تحقيق هدفك ستصحو.. 

مرتاح ومتحمس ونشيط بقوة بالله.. لذا التوكل والاستعانة 

بالله من أهم الأسباب في تغير النفسيات إلى الأفضل . 


الطريقة الثانية : 
طريقة تذكر المواقف الجميلة في حياتنا والتي كان لها تأثير قوي على نفسياتنا .. 

1ـ الأسترخاء في مكان هادئ ومريح .. 

2- أستحضار موقف رائع من المواقف الماضية " النجاح 

في مرحلة من مراحل الدراسية, النجاح في تحقيق هدف كبير , 

النجاح في مساعدة أي, النجاح في تحقيق هدف لأنقاذك من 

مأزق أو لمشكلة كانت كبيرة .. وهكذا " باختصار الشعور بأنتصار ساحق " 

3ـ التركيز على الموقف الإيجابي وتكبير الصورة بالتخيل 

أو تقوية الأصوات المصاحبة لها " إذا كان الموقف يذكرك 

بأصوات التشجيع والمدح والتصفيق وغيرها .." 

4ـ إذا كان آخر تفكيرك لك قبل النوم هو .. أستحضار الموقف 

الراااائع ؟؟ ستصبح بقوة الله بنفس المشاعر الرائعة ..في الصباح .. 

5ـ ستغير المشاعر السلبية الماضية إلى إيجابية 

ويتحول السلوك إلى الأفضل وبشكل رائع.

----------


## محمد العزام

بصراحة بفكر كثير قبل النوم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وهاي مشكلة ما بعرف اتخلص منها 



مشكورة ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_بصراحة بفكر كثير قبل النوم 
وهاي مشكلة ما بعرف اتخلص منها 



مشكورة ميرفا
_

اعمل بالنصائح يا محمد
ابدا من الليلة  :Icon31: 


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## المتميزة

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلمووووووووووووووو
بس لازم الواحد يعرف و اتجاه تفكيرو فبيل ما ينام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

التفكير قبل النوم وبعده خطير جدا وما اله فايدة

----------


## دموع الورد

كل شريط حياتي يعرض كل يوم قبل النوم...والله انها مشكله :Eh S(2): 

يسلموا

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المرور العطر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة ميرفا الموضوع حلو انا بفكر قبل ما نام باشي واحد حليا الدراسة والنجاح بالشامل .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_عفكرة ميرفا الموضوع حلو انا بفكر قبل ما نام باشي واحد حليا الدراسة والنجاح بالشامل ._ 

حلو كتيييييييير  :SnipeR (62): 

شكرا على المرور العطر  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الأسترخاء في مكان هادئ ومريح .. 

مشكورة يا ميرفا على الموضوع الرائع 

انا بحب اقعد بمكان فيو طبيعه خلابه 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> الأسترخاء في مكان هادئ ومريح .. 
> 
> مشكورة يا ميرفا على الموضوع الرائع 
> 
> انا بحب اقعد بمكان فيو طبيعه خلابه





شكرا معاذ على المرور الطيب  :Icon31:

----------

